# Definitive Link to HKS Parts for your R32-R34 GTR



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Chaps.
Useful link to all parts HKS produce for R32-34 GTR
Give us a shout if you need help or pricing for anything.

SKYLINE GT-R | Product List | HKS


----------

